# Haunted Hospital 2016



## Malicious (Sep 8, 2014)

Pictures of some of my props from my haunted hospital party this past weekend!


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

Love the haunted mansion -like pic scene and of course the skelly horse. Everything looks great!


----------



## PMTT (Oct 13, 2013)

Everything looked awesome!!!


----------



## Malicious (Sep 8, 2014)

Thanks guys! many ideas came from all of you here !


----------



## Coyoteprince (Oct 25, 2016)

Looks good! The skeleton sitting on the lights is really cute lol


----------



## thespookster (Jul 27, 2015)

Your decor is so fun! Hope you guys had an amazing time!


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

Everything looks great! hope you had a great party and please more pics if you have them!!


----------



## SewingPirate (Oct 27, 2016)

Looks great well done


----------



## Malicious (Sep 8, 2014)

A few more pictures! The creamatorium. The creepy dolls and electric shock guy were in the treatment room. That poor buck has to put up with halloween ( and christmas) shenanigans


----------

